# bullet tumble GP100



## wingshooter (Apr 25, 2008)

New here. Recently purchased a GP100 .357. Maybe I've shot 100 rounds through it. Both factory .357 and .38 sp. Yesterday, I noticed the rounds were not punching a hole through the cardboard, instead they were going in sideways. I immediately unloaded, opened the cylinder and looked down the barrel and noticed there was no rifling or threads at all. What does yours look like? I think I'll send it back.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

OK.. that is quite possibly the craziest thing I've ever heard!!! 

Did you buy it used or from a gun shop? 
Take it back if you bought it from a gun shop, and call Ruger... I'm sure they will be very interested to hear that somewhere along their quality control line, someone was sleeping. That's just crazy!

Good luck, I hope they fix it for you.

Zhur


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

You should clearly be able to make out the rifling. Have someone else do a reality check for you, and if there really is none - call Ruger.


----------



## wingshooter (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thought it was odd. I'll call Ruger. BTW, Lack of rifling was confirmed and side by side comparison done with a S&W.


----------



## wingshooter (Apr 25, 2008)

New from a shop.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe it's a snake gun designed for shot shells.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I know this would be difficult but is it possible to use a light and get a half-way decent picture down the barrel, is doubt it but it might work. I would love to see this!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it had no rifling the bullets should been going all over the place from the frist shot on. I am with Bishop as I sure would like to see down that barrel. Good luck with Ruger as they can be a pain sometimes to get repairs done.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You should post this over at the Ruger forum.
http://www.rugerforum.com
There are a number of current and former Ruger employees there that would be interested I would think. I realize that this can happen to any company but in the corners of my mind I am starting to question whether quality is starting to slip a bit for Ruger. I spend a good bit of time over on the Ruger forum and the new models that come out are having a lot of teething problems. I like my P345 but it is less than steller in it's finish. I'm not bashing but just kind of starting to notice stuff.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to see pics of this.

And how can you send out a gun with no freakin' rifling? Quality control much?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

wingshooter said:


> New here. Recently purchased a GP100 .357. Maybe I've shot 100 rounds through it. Both factory .357 and .38 sp. Yesterday, I noticed the rounds were not punching a hole through the cardboard, instead they were going in sideways. I immediately unloaded, opened the cylinder and looked down the barrel and noticed there was no rifling or threads at all. What does yours look like? I think I'll send it back.


I've seen a .38/.357 revolver with the barrel so heavily leaded-up that it appeared as though there was no rifling in the barrel. Was either box of the ammo you used loaded with unjacketed, soft lead bullets?

Do you have a cleaning kit? If so, what happens if you push your bronze bore brush down the barrel with a cleaning rod? Do you see shiny lead shavings come out? If you get lead flakes when you brush the barrel, then the rifling in the barrel has probably been filled with lead from bullets that have "skidded" down the bore. Clean it up really well (might take a while, and a few new bore brushes to get it done right), and it will probably be just fine.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I've seen a .38/.357 revolver with the barrel so heavily leaded-up that it appeared as though there was no rifling in the barrel. Was either box of the ammo you used loaded with unjacketed, soft lead bullets?
> 
> Do you have a cleaning kit? If so, what happens if you push your bronze bore brush down the barrel with a cleaning rod? Do you see shiny lead shavings come out? If you get lead flakes when you brush the barrel, then the rifling in the barrel has probably been filled with lead from bullets that have "skidded" down the bore. Clean it up really well (might take a while, and a few new bore brushes to get it done right), and it will probably be just fine.


You make a good point! The question is:
A)Is it a new Gun?
B) Were you shooting lead bullets? (no copper jacket on bullets)
If the answer to B or both questions is yes then DJ Niner's point is quite valid.
If it is a new gun and you were shooting jacketed bullets then the barrel is the problem most likely and no amount of cleaning will fix it. It would also be very unwise to shoot it in this condition if the barrel is that leaded up as pressures will be through the roof. Especially with jacketed bullets.


----------



## wingshooter (Apr 25, 2008)

Revolver was bought NIB. .38 sp were 158gr lead round nose. .357 were 115 gr JHP.


----------



## wingshooter (Apr 25, 2008)

Wife out of town with digital camera. I'll try to get a pic of barrel next week for you.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen some new stainless Ruger revolvers come out of the factory with pretty rough barrels/bores. If you shot the Magnums first and the barrel got fairly hot, then fired the soft lead .38 ammo quickly before it cooled off, combined with a rough bore, then leading could definitely be the problem.

Have you tried running a bronze brush down the barrel yet? If the barrel is caked with lead, there will no longer be any doubt after this simple test. You won't get it cleaned out with a few passes from the first brush, but the lead chunks and flakes on the cleaning table surface will confirm the problem, and you may be able to see the rifling again after one scrubbing session.

115 grain is a slightly strange bullet weight for .357 ammo; do you mind saying what brand it was?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Just curious, anything ever get solved here?


----------

